# passare al telefono



## cartaplus

Ciao a tutti!
Come direste in Inglese ad un vostro interlocutore al telefono: 
"*Ti passo mia madre*!".
Un grosso grazie a tutti!


----------



## Brian P

I'll hand you over to my mother


----------



## TimLA

cartaplus said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Come direste in Inglese ad un vostro interlocutore al telefono:
> "*Ti passo mia madre*!".
> Un grosso grazie a tutti!


 
Please talk to my mom.
Let me give you to my mom.
Here's mom.
Here's my mom.
Let me let you talk to my mom.
I'm going to pass you to my mom.

...e tanti altri esempi.


----------



## ladybird

TimLA said:
			
		

> Please talk to my mom.
> Let me give you to my mom.
> Here's mom.
> Here's my mom.
> Let me let you talk to my mom.
> I'm going to pass you to my mom.
> 
> ...e tanti altri esempi.


 
Ciao a tutti

Hmm. I often say "I'll pass you on to.."

Is this just some really appalling grammar on my part, or does anybody else use this in BE?

ladybird


----------



## fox71

E' vero! Per noi italiani non è facile tradurre questa frase...


----------



## Isapaola

Salve a tutti!
Quindi il mio strausato _I'll put you through to  my mother _è completamente out o solo datato come me?


----------



## Sil313

Isapaola said:
			
		

> Salve a tutti!
> Quindi il mio strausato _I'll put you through to my mother _è completamente out o solo datato come me?


 
Anch'io usavo qsta espressione! E' vecchia? nn si usa???



			
				Sil313 said:
			
		

> Anch'io usavo qsta espressione! E' vecchia? nn si usa???


 
Ho capito...

Maybe "put the phone through to..." =ti passo la telefonata (for example in the office)

"ti passo la mamma" means that you give the telephone to him (who wants to speak to my mum

Is it righ?


----------



## moodywop

Isapaola said:
			
		

> Salve a tutti!
> Quindi il mio strausato _I'll put you through to my mother _è completamente out o solo datato come me?


 
Aspettiamo i madrelingua. Tuttavia, per quanto ne so, "put through to" lo direbbe una centralinista:

- Fitch & Co, good morning! How can I help you?
- I'd like to speak to the sales manager
- Just a minute. I'll put you through to the sales department

"Ti passo x" non si può rendere con "I'll put him on"?


----------



## brian

_I'll put him on_ works, too.   There are lots of ways to say it.  Tim mentioned a good number.  If it's a call at home and I don't know or care who the person is, I'll just say "Let me get X (for you)."  If I'm at work, however, I'll say something somewhat more formal, like "Let me pass/hand you over to X" or "Let me put you on with X" or "Let me put X on."  The most formal ways are reserved for office secretaries (which I am not), who say things like "Let me connect you to X" and "Please wait while I put you through to X."

What's kind of interesting is that in English we can say two seemingly opposite things to say the same thing here:

_Let me give you to my mom = Let me give you my mom
I'm going to put you on with my mom = I'm going to put my mom on
_
I suppose in Italian you wouldn't say _Ti passo mia mamma = A mia mamma passo te_ or _Ti passo a mia mamma_, right?


Brian


----------



## moodywop

I would only say _ti passo mia madre (= passo mia madre a te -_ beware, though, this is only a grammatical analysis. I would never use the extended version). Maybe others also use _ti passo a mia madre. _Let's find out.

With _mamma _usage varies: in some regions it's _mia mamma, _in others _la mia mamma, _in others, I guess, both are used.


----------



## fox71

Passami John!
HAND ME OVER JOHN!
PASS ME ON TO JOHN!

Are either of them correct?
Grazie per la risposta! CIAO


----------



## Brian P

fox71 said:


> Passami John!
> HAND ME OVER TO JOHN!
> PASS ME ON TO JOHN! "OVER" è più solito di "ON"
> 
> Are either of them correct?
> Grazie per la risposta! CIAO


----------



## Bookmom

I'll let you speak to mom.

I'll put mom on (the phone)


----------



## Victoria32

ladybird said:


> ....
> 
> Hmm. I often say "I'll pass you on to.."
> 
> Is this just some really appalling grammar on my part, or does anybody else use this in BE?
> 
> ladybird


I do!


----------



## giacinta

One often hears "pass on" to mean that someone has died!  

I would always say (if the person is nearby)  " I'll put on X" or (better) "I'll put X on" or "I'll hand you over to X".
In an office situation, where the person (being called) is on another extension it is usual to say " I'll put you through to X" but never "I'll pass X to you".  The person calling is being "put through" to the person he/she is calling, not the reverse. At least this the Australian experience.   The Italian method is quite the opposite.

I hope I have been clear!

Giacinta 



Giacinta


----------



## corleone

cartaplus said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Come direste in Inglese ad un vostro interlocutore al telefono:
> "*Ti passo mia madre*!".
> Un grosso grazie a tutti!


you can perfectly say"i'll put you through to my mom(or mom)"bye!!


----------



## giacinta

Sorry Corleone,  but you would only say "I'll put you through to my mom" if she had access to another "cornetta" in another room and you were able to transfer  the call.  Otherwise you would simply say "here's mom- I'll put her on" and hand her the cornetta!

Giacinta


----------



## corleone

giacinta said:


> Sorry Corleone, but you would only say "I'll put you through to my mom" if she had access to another "cornetta" in another room and you were able to transfer the call. Otherwise you would simply say "here's mom- I'll put her on" and hand her the cornetta!
> 
> Giacinta


oh ok ...but there might be a specific context first and replies later..i didn't grasp wut she meant..that's why i replied that way


----------



## diussi

Come si dice "mi passi XX per piacere?" quando si parla al telefono?
"Ora devo andare, ti passo mamma che ti vuole salutare"
"I have to go now, I'll .... mum who wants to say hi" 
Ho qualche problemino.. 
GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO!


----------



## andre_bobo32

Ciao a tutti,
Immaginate di essere al telefono e dovete passare la telefonata e quindi la persona che sta parlando con voi ad un'altra persona, come si può dire in Inglese " _te la/lo passo subito _"

GRAZIE A TUTTI!!!


----------



## Dancinglonely

Per dire le passo il sig Bianchi (al telefono) è giusto dire :

I 'll pass you  on to Mr Bianchi?

grazie


----------



## ALEX1981X

Dancinglonely said:


> Per dire le passo il sig Bianchi (al telefono) è giusto dire :
> 
> I 'll pass you  on to Mr Bianchi?
> 
> grazie




Also... _*I'll put you through to Mr Bianchi*_


----------



## TimLA

In AE,
I'll transfer you to X (formale)
I'll give you to X (informale)


----------



## Ely79

If I understood well, we have to say:

(at the office)
- I'll put you through _*to *_Mr/Ms....
- Let me put you on *with *Mr/Ms...

is this correct?

thank you


----------



## SPQR

Yes, that is correct.

Also:
I'll connect you with X
I'll transfer you to X


----------



## Ely79

Thank you! 

The prepositions in your suggestions are easier for Italian people, in respect to the ones above, because with "collegare" we also use "con"=with, and with "trasferire" we also use "a" (even if those verbs in Italian are not used if we have to "passare una telefonata a qualcuno")


----------



## giacinta

It seems to me the main problem for English speakers is that in Italy the person with whom you wish to speak is "passed to you" whereas in English speaking countries you ask " to be passed to "the person with whom you wish to speak.  Once this is mastered it is not so difficult!
So we say " could you please put me through to Mr X?"
In Italy they  say " mi passa Signor Bianchi?" and the response " Glielo passo" ( "i pass him to you")
Giacinta


----------



## london calling

giacinta said:


> In Italy they  say " mi passa* il *Signor Bianchi?"  and the response " Glielo passo" ( "I pass him to you", literally. _I'll pass him over to you_ is more natural, wouldn't you say?)


----------



## RickyITA

Ciao a tutti, riporto un esempio:

"Passami John!
HAND ME OVER TO JOHN!
PASS ME ON TO JOHN! "OVER" è più solito di "ON"


Se dico "I'll hand you over to Mr X" o "I'll pass you over to Mr.X"

Questi due casi si usano quando la persona che dobbiamo passare è vicina a noi senza che vi sia alcuna extension, giusto? Si passa la stessa cornetta che si sta usando?
Sono formal o informal?

Grazie mille!


----------



## RickyITA

RickyITA said:


> Ciao a tutti, riporto un esempio:
> 
> "Passami John!
> HAND ME OVER TO JOHN!
> PASS ME ON TO JOHN! "OVER" è più solito di "ON"
> 
> 
> Se dico "I'll hand you over to Mr X" o "I'll pass you over to Mr.X"
> 
> Questi due casi si usano quando la persona che dobbiamo passare è vicina a noi senza che vi sia alcuna extension, giusto? Si passa la stessa cornetta che si sta usando?
> Sono formal o informal?
> 
> Grazie mille!


Nessuno che sappia rispondere?


----------



## chipulukusu

Is it wrong to say "_Please, hold on for Mr Jones_" for "_Le passo il signor Jones_"?
I say this most of the times but I'm now suspecting I've always been wrong, as nobody mentioned this throughout the thread...


----------



## You little ripper!

chipulukusu said:


> Is it wrong to say "_Please, hold on for Mr Jones_" for "_Le passo il signor Jones_"?
> I say this most of the times but I'm now suspecting I've always been wrong, as nobody mentioned this throughout the thread...


Yes, you can say that, Mr Chip.  (I'm pleased to note that you also included a 'please', something you neglected to do the other day when asking someone to hold for Mr Parker ) When I worked as a telephonist (aka "switch bitch"), just after Noah came out of the ark, I used to abbreviate that to, _Please hold for Mr Jones. _


----------



## chipulukusu

You little ripper! said:


> (I'm pleased to note that you also included a 'please', something you neglected to do the other day when asking someone to hold for Mr Parker )


My apologies to Mr Parker's contact for having been so rude


----------



## rrose17

RickyITA said:


> "Passami John!
> HAND ME OVER TO JOHN!
> PASS ME ON TO JOHN! "OVER" è più solito di "ON"
> Se dico "I'll hand you over to Mr X" o "I'll pass you over to Mr.X"


Pass me to John! (no "on" or "over")
Let me speak to John!
Hand the phone to John!
Get John on the phone!
Not sure about "Hand me over to John!" It's not wrong, just not sure in what context I'd say this.


----------



## london calling

"Hand me over to John" sounds a little odd to me, to be honest.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> "Hand me over to John" sounds a little odd to me, to be honest.


It's not what I would say, but you hear it a fair amount here. _Put me on to John_ is another which is quite common.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> _Put me on to John_ is another which is quite common.


Yes, we definitely say that.


----------



## sorry66

RickyITA said:


> HAND ME OVER TO JOHN!
> PASS ME ON TO JOHN!


I think rrose corrections in post #34 sum it up nicely.
Both of these make me think that the speaker is being held like a baby and  he would rather be in the arms of John! Yet I don't think that with 'Pass me to John'!


You little ripper! said:


> It's not what I would say, but you hear it a fair amount here.


Really? Isn't it just a kind of joke? - 'I'll hand you over to John!' -  and not that frequent.

'Put John on the phone' is another option.


----------



## london calling

'I'll put you on to John' is the abbreviated version of 'I'll put you on the line to John', sorry. I've certainly heard it.


----------



## sorry66

london calling said:


> 'I'll put you on to John' is the abbreviated version of 'I'll put you on the line to John', sorry. I've certainly heard it.


Sorry, I'm lost! Who's disputing this?!


----------



## london calling

I thought you were referring to ripper's post 36. Apologies.


----------



## sorry66

I was referring to that post but he was talking about 'hand me over to John'!


----------



## You little ripper!

sorry66 said:


> Really? Isn't it just a kind of joke? - 'I'll hand you over to John!' -  and not that frequent.


We're an unsophisticated lot down here (what do expect from a bunch of descendants of convicts?!!! )

_Hand me over to John!
He handed me over to the supervisor who sorted the problem out in no time.
I handed him over to Susan and thought, "She can deal with it!"._


----------

